# Schwinn KiNg SiZe Cotton Picker



## Smoopy's (May 12, 2019)

So i figured the time has come to build a dream bike of mine...I’ve always wanted a Cotton Picker..







I’ve yet to pull the trigger on one or the ones I’ve came close to buying, the deal has fallen through...I also realized I’m getting too old and fat to ride a 20” so I figured I would build myself an adult sized version...here’s what I’m starting with:








Still got a long way to go gathering parts and such; but this ain’t a build-off so I’m in no hurry


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2019)

Ut oh! 

Is it going to be somewhat true to the little one or semi custom? 

Would you happen to still have the serial number on that Red Corvette 5 speed you redid for a customer a few years back?


----------



## Smoopy's (May 12, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Ut oh!
> 
> Is it going to be somewhat true to the little one or semi custom?
> 
> Would you happen to still have the serial number on that Red Corvette 5 speed you redid for a customer a few years back?



Gonna try to make it a close to original..don’t remember the serial on that Corvette..I think it was a ‘60?


----------

